# What can I do next?? [urgent]



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi.. hope you can help..

Mild contractions started [irregular] day before yesterday and bubs had been very quiet all day, so I ended up at the hospital. The MW gave me an internal.. said I was 3-4cm dilated.. so did a sweep. She said my waters were 'bulging' and requested I stay in. I'm NOT a fan of hospitals so I made my case [quite strongly lol] to come home as I live very close to the hosp anyway, which she allowed in the end. She seemed quite sure she would see me again at least by her next shift [the next night] as she said I was 'very close'. But I'm still here at home 

I'm still having irregular contractions, some mild, some more painful and I've developed some pain in my groin and lower back, which is more or less constant.... and my notes state I am 'fully effaced'.. so what can I do to get my waters to break, because it seems that's the only thing we're waiting for now?  Might they break them at the hosp if I ask?

Thanks Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There isn't anything you can do to break them I'm afraid, and they won't break them in hospital unless there's an indication to do so. It sounds like the head is well down, so keep mobilising to get things going, walk up and downstairs a few times. Once the regular contractions start it probably won't be a long labour,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Emily 

Another quick Q or 2: my tightenings [can't exactly call them _contractions_ {although that's what the hospital said they are} because they're very irregular, I can't time them and they're not as painful as I imagined they would be] are lasting longer and are more painful now and I'm still bleeding from my sweep.. if I call my MW tomorrow, what are the odds she'll do another sweep? Would there be any point in another one?

I'm seriously uncomfortable now. The MW was convinced she would see back at the hosp ready to have bubs by Monday night [I was there Sunday night] but I'm still here waiting..


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I'm sure she will do another sweep, and hopefully it might just stimulate things enough to get you into labour,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Emily Xx


----------

